# Soon to be living in my van



## ed0000 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all, I look forward to picking your brains over the coming weeks/months regarding wild camping ect. I'm currently in the market for a van to live in permanently. I used to own a VW transporter campervan but unfortunatelyhad to leave it in S.Africa when it proved to expensive to bring back, biggest regret ever! Take care Eamon


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site and good luck with the van.


----------



## Seahorse (Jan 22, 2013)

:welcome:


----------



## ellisboy (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome Chap! What's your budget ?


----------



## Little house (Jan 22, 2013)

Sounds like your in for a big adventure, will look forward to following your posts

I'm new here too, looks to be an informed site, welcome....


----------



## phillybarbour (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome to the site hope yr search ends soon.


----------



## yorkslass (Jan 22, 2013)

hi,:wave::welcome:


----------



## lotty (Jan 22, 2013)

:welcome::goodluck:


----------



## cobra rob (Jan 22, 2013)

Welcome and good luck with your new life style


----------



## ed0000 (Jan 22, 2013)

*Living in my van*

I've got a budget of around £7000 but still pondering on how to spend it. The easy way would be to buy a motorhome (some pretty decent one's for that amount) but weould rally like to buy a ELWB and do it myself. I have a pretty good idea of the lay out and would also like to be fairly stealth but not sure if I could do without any windows totally. The idea of buying a caravan to salvage the inside appeals to me but short of space at the moment. By the way I'll be living in the Exeter area as I have a job to start there soon. Will certainly be picking your brains when it comes to internal power. Thanks for the nice replies


----------



## Brooks (Nov 21, 2013)

How did your plans turn out? Did you find any good spots to stay in Exeter?


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 21, 2013)

Hello and welcome I live in my bus but have not built it I bought one  it is a very friendly and welcoming site try to get to a meet


----------



## Blodwyn Pig (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi and :welcome: from Derbyshire :wave:


----------



## Smaug (Nov 21, 2013)

This is a resurrected thread; the OP doesn't seem to have registered, they are shown as a "Guest" & have not posted again. 

No point saying "hello" cos there is no-one there!


----------

